# WoW mal anders,live dabei sein



## Kalikass (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich zocke seid 19 Jahren games,davon seid 6 Jahren mmos und mache seid längeren Videos in HD 1080p.

Ich habe ein neues Projekt am laufen,das nenne ich Adventures of Kalikass.

Dies ist eine Lets Play WOW Movie Serie,die alles beinhaltet, Videos von: Dungeos,raids,pvp,tipps,guides,gerenderte filme(pvp raid geschichten Machinima) und vieles mehr, ihr finde auch tutorials,wie man Filme in speziellen zu wow,aufnehmen könnt,bearbeiten könnt(modelviewer+Bearbeitungsprogramm et.c.)

Ich habe einen Priester angefangen den Komplett gefilmt wird und mit Audio Kommentaren zum größten Teil kommentiert wird.

Finden tut ihr das unter:

*www.youtube.com/user/DerKalikass*

dort solltet ihr dann auf Teil 1 part 1 klicken,das ist der Beginn der Serie, dann findet ihr noch paa Tutorials dazu.

Alles stammt von mir , ich habe mit Fraps,Sonyvegas pro,after effects ,wow,gimp gearbeitet.

Ihr könnt gern wünsche,Anregungen,kirtik(keine flames, sondern reife Kritik) abgeben.

Ingame bin ich auf Kult der Verdammte zu finden.Mehr infos gibt es in den Videos.

Wichtig ist zu sagen das ich nicht so der Entertainer bin sondern eher der sachliche Mensch, diese Videos sind dazu gedacht um den ein oder anderen das leben aus sich eines Priester und der WoW Welt zu zeigen

Wenn neue Videos online sind,bitte auf HD 1080 p klicken und fullscreen.Bitte bedenkt das Youtube einige Zeit braucht ,bis das video in Full Hd zu sehn ist,wenn es grade neu hochgeladen wurde.

Zum Theman Live dabei sein,ich werde demnächst einen Livestream einrichten in Hd Quali.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ichd en ein oder anderen Unterhalten könnte.Solltet ihr auch auf den Server sein,meldet Euch, kann Euch fimlem,wenn wir zusammen was machen.

Einige werden es Langweilig finde und mich flamen, das ist mir recht egal, denn ich habe extrem viel Spass dabei.und lasse mich nicht davon abbringen,solltet ihr aber paar Tipps und Ratschläge haben,bin ich gern offen dafür.

Viel Spass dabei 

MFG Kali

*Update: 02 Dezember 2010* 22 Uhr

-die Community wächst immer weiter,vielen dank!


so ab 23 Uhr, sind 3 weitere Teile und ein neus intro online


*-Neues Intro am Start: es wird aber noch dran gearbeitet ein besseres Intro hin zu kriegen!Biite 1080 P anklicken!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4z_A6ggRgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




[media] [/media]


----------



## Herzul (28. Oktober 2010)

hi ich find das ne nice idee sowas zu machen und meine frage ist kann man da mitmachen oda so?also wenn ich ingame ein level das wir da vllt was zusammen machen?


----------



## Figetftw! (28. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab jetzt ma reingeschaut. und ... nunja ich hab mir mal den bsf part angeschaut und du warst für ein video schon recht unvorbereitet oder? ich mein hier ein bisschen information, da ein bisschen information , ein paar mehr oder minder lustige kommentare  aber naja du hättest die instanz loretechnisch erklären können ein paar classic anekdoten erzählen können (ich hab da zuhauf lustige sachen erlebt früher) oder ein bisschen schneiden weil es doch sehr seh langatmig wurde


----------



## Kalikass (28. Oktober 2010)

@Herzul,ja klar sofern du auch auf den Server bist, melde Dich bei mir ingame

@Figeffw, ja ich nehme das Spontan auf, in der WoW Geschichte bin ich nicht so gewandt,aber kann mich da schlau machen und mehr lore reinbringen,kein Ding.Zum Schneiden, naja ich wollte schon immer alles komplett aufnehmen,finde das nicht so doll,wenn man eine inni zusammenschneidet.

Ich werde da noch mich bischen Bemühen mehr zu erzählen.Welceh Infos oder Erzählungen wollt ihr denn so haben?

Edit:

Morgen werden Verlies,Bft,Gnome regan udn Kral zu sehn sein.Ich arbeitet dann mehr an der Unterhaltung, also gebt mir ne chanceDie videos sind noch in den Style wie die anderen so ca.,morgen bin ich im Kloster unterwegs und werde auch mehr lore reinbrningen.

Es ist ja auch eher Hobby Mässig,ich bin jetztz kein Reporter oder,das wa sich sehr gut kann,sind Videos bearbeiten(schaut mal in de Tutorials, oder das kleine Intro,da wird noch mehr kommen)


----------



## bluewhiteangel (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Kalikass,
anfangs war ich deiner Idee ja etwas skeptisch gegenüber, hab mir aber mal das erste Video angeschaut und finds ganz gut  
Deine Stimme und Erzählweise ist recht angenehm, du erklärst viel...Noch hab ich nix zu meckern  
Ich hoffe, du bleibst am Ball und es verschwindet nicht im Nirvana der ganzen 08/15 Wow-Videos 
Du stehst unter Beobachtung von mir, denk dran! 
Lg, 
Kiri

Noch Edit: Bei Wowwiki.com findest du viel Hintergrund kurz und knapp, aber es fehlt halt kaum was, erklärt und ich könnte stundenlang drin schmökern


----------



## Kalikass (28. Oktober 2010)

danke nett,

alsol Teil 3 kommt gleich hoch auf youtube:

ab Teil 4 wird es mehr lore geben. Falls ihr noch anregungen habt postet einfach,ich passe mich gern an.Und nein ich werde nicht verschwinden wollen in den 0815 sachen, gibt auch bald beta eindrück von kotor online^^


----------



## Chirogue (28. Oktober 2010)

Coole Idee !

/push


----------



## sensêij1988 (29. Oktober 2010)

hab ma dein channel aboniert werd morgen mal nen bicl drauf werfen


----------



## fisker31 (29. Oktober 2010)

Find ich Klasse! Werd reinschauen und Abonieren.


----------



## Kalikass (29. Oktober 2010)

danke fürs Feedback, so ,paar Infos noch:

es wird bald ein neues Episches Intro geben, dann wird mehr an der Entertainer qualiät gearbeitet, ich werd emehr Loretechnisches reinbringen.


----------



## Feindflieger (29. Oktober 2010)

Klingt gut, schau mir glei ma alles an.


----------



## Skyre (29. Oktober 2010)

Ganz ehrlich ich finde die ersten paar sätze mit alli / horde echt geil und ich finde jz schon bist ein cooler typ mach weiter so ich hab jz auch ein youtube acc und bekommst mein abo mach weiter so sind geile vids hauste rein


----------



## Kalikass (29. Oktober 2010)

danke, ja ich sehe das so mit Alli und Hord,e es komtm immer auf den Menschen an:-)


----------



## Skyre (29. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn du bock hast ^^ ich würde ma an diesem projekt teilnehmen d.h das ich ich weiß nich welches lvl du bist auf des lvl level und das wir dann mal zsm eine ini machen ^^ ;-)


----------



## Skyre (29. Oktober 2010)

Oder BGs je nachdem ob du überhaupt lust hast denn sowas find ich immer interessant von neu anfangen mal ohne acc-eq ^^ würde mich freuen ;-)


----------



## Kalikass (29. Oktober 2010)

ich bin grade 28 geworden ist mein 3ter tag heute, komme auch nicht so extrem fix zum leveln,wegen aufnehmen und bearbtein, melde Dich ingame bei mir, es haben sich schon paar gemeldet und spielen jetzt auch auf den Server


----------



## HolyTauren (29. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------



## Kalikass (29. Oktober 2010)

Update:

-Es haben sich heute am ersten Tag viele schon auf den Server gemeldet wo ich bin, wenn da sso weiter geht, werd eich Community Events veranstalten,natürlich gefilmt. Welche Art wird noch bekannt gegeben.
-Teil 3 Wird morgen online sein
-Teil 4 befindet sich grade in renderstadium,ab teil 4 wird es auch mehr Lore geben
-erste PvP Action bald am Start


----------



## Nayomi (29. Oktober 2010)

hallöchen Kalikass =) hab mir grad die ersten teile angeschaut(also teil 1 part/part2)
finde du machst das ganz sympatisch und es freut mich das du nich so sagst für die horde kack alli oder rumgekehrt 
hatte auch schon das ein oder andere erlebnis mit horde bzw allianz wie kann man sagen xD
"fanatiker" die mich sogar auf Igno gepackt haben nur weil ich den allianzler der in og war oder der hordler in sw
nich angegriffen hab sondern mich eher dazu gesetzt hab naja solche spinner gibts immer =D

werde dein Projekt weiter verfolgen =)


----------



## mettman1 (29. Oktober 2010)

find ich ne super sache.

hab mir grad mal alle vorhandenen teile angesehen.

also wenn du das wirklich bis zu raids hin durchziehst, ist es glaube ich eins der tollste wow/youtube-projekete die ich kenne. hut ab!


----------



## Kalikass (29. Oktober 2010)

danke,ja ich ziehe das durch, habe echt viel Spass dran, ausserdem, freue ich mich auf Cata


----------



## Blacknature (29. Oktober 2010)

Nette Idee,und an der Stelle viel Erfolg 

Werde die Videos mitverfolgen,sofern sich die Gelegenheit ergibt.

Nur so'n Gedanke,mit Cata werden die Gebiete ja größtenteils überarbeitet,wäre es nicht vlt "besser" bis dahin zu warten ? ^^ ( soll auf keinem Fall ein Flame sein  )


----------



## Kalikass (29. Oktober 2010)

ne dann werde ich natürlich die Unterschiede filmen und per effecte auch paar Sachen paralell zeigen


----------



## Kalikass (29. Oktober 2010)

so nun muss ich mal schlafen, gute @ all bis dann


----------



## Rolandos (29. Oktober 2010)

Hm, und was soll der Quatsch?

Wenn ich Stundenlang WOW spiele, will ich mir nicht auch noch Stundenlang irgendwelche WOW Spiele anschauen. 

Was ist langweiliger als Angeln, zuschauen beim Angeln. Das kann man 1 zu 1 auf WOW übertragen. 

Jetzt kommt nicht mit : "Da kann man die "Strategie" und was weis ich lernen".

Entweder man ist in der Lage das selbst rauszufinden, das ist im Grunde auch der Sinn des Spieles und nicht irgend etwas nur nachmachen, oder man sollte lieber schwarzer Peter spielen. Falls überhaupt noch Jemand weis was das für ein Spiel ist.

Oh sorry, ich vergas, in einem Raid, wird nach einem Wipe, immer schwarzer Peter gespielt und die die ihn nicht haben wollen, hauen einfach ab.

 Dann sollten die lieber mit Bauklötzen spielen.


----------



## Russelkurt (29. Oktober 2010)

ich find die idee nicht schlecht. muss es mir heut abend mal mit ton anschauen.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (29. Oktober 2010)

wenn das kalikass sein hobby ist sowas zumachen, dann soll er das auch machen. andere beschäftigen sich mit erstellen von guides(klassen oder berufe). ich werde mir mal seine videos heut abend mal reinziehen. es gibt immer kritik, nur dies muss sachlich und angemessen sein, aber ich wünsch dir viel erfolg mit deinem projekt.


----------



## Hornhautx (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich find die Idee ganz nett. Priester ist zwar nicht gerade die Rolle die ich im Raid am liebsten spiele aber unterhaltsam ist das ganze dennoch. Abo haste jedenfalls.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich schaus mir heute nach der arbeit mal an. Wenns mir gefällt kriegste Abo =)


----------



## Railen (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir bis jetzt nur den 1. Teil angesehen, den 2. werde ich gleich mal schauen und auch die Tutorials, denn Videobearbeitung interessiert mich schon... vor allem, da dieses verflucht epische Intro da ist. Ich würde suuuper gern lernen, wie sowas geht...! Gibts da Möglichkeiten, zB per PM irgendwie kleines Kommentar dazu oder so... ich bin auch recht autodidaktisch veranlagt, du sollst also nicht alles einzeln erklären und vllt ist es auch dein Betriebsgeheimnis, aber ich würde mich sehr freuen <3 Mach ruhig weiter so!

PS: Mir gings haargenau so, mit der Horde und der Allianz! Die Horde nervt mich im Moment einfach, weil ich alles auswendig kenne... da bin ich jetzt mal auf die Ally-Seite rüber gesprungen und vielleicht bleib ich da sogar 

Tante Edith meint: Hab gerade gesehen, dass du ja sogar Tutorials zu Intros hast! Ist das Intro von Teil 1 auch damit gemacht? Dann probier ich damit vielleicht einfach mal bisschen rum... ^^


----------



## Staypuft (29. Oktober 2010)

hat mir echt gut gefallen.....freu mich schon auf weitere teil 

da ich noch nie ally gespielt habe, isses mal ganz interessant wow aus sicht der anderen seite zu sehen 

weiter so 


edit: vll bissel mehr erzählen, das macht das ganze noch spannender....und lass das rauchen


----------



## Bighorn (29. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt Ding, die braucht keiner. Das scheint mir so ein Ding zu sein.
Wenn ich selber spiele muß ich nicht noch anderen dabei über die Schulter schauen.
Das sag ich mal als jemand der schon über 20Jahre am Rechner zockt und WoW seit open Beta spielt.

Aber gut, wers braucht kann sichs ja geben.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (29. Oktober 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Es gibt Ding, die braucht keiner. Das scheint mir so ein Ding zu sein.
> Wenn ich selber spiele muß ich nicht noch anderen dabei über die Schulter schauen.
> Das sag ich mal als jemand der schon über 20Jahre am Rechner zockt und WoW seit open Beta spielt.
> 
> Aber gut, wers braucht kann sichs ja geben.




Es gibt aber sicherlich Leute die es gut finden WoW mal aus andrer Sicht zu sehen. 

Und ich finde deine "20 jährige PC-Ära" ist kein gutes Argument um einen guten Video-Post gleich als Unwichtig abzuschreiben.

P.S.



Bighorn schrieb:


> Es gibt Ding, die braucht keiner. Das scheint mir so ein Ding zu sein.



Dein Kommentar übrigends auch


----------



## Kalikass (29. Oktober 2010)

so ihr lieben, teil 4 wird hochgeladen,teil 3 ist online, ab Teil 4 wird es spanneder, und ich werde auch nicht mehr dabei rauchen.

An die Leute die sagen sowas braucht man nicht, ist ok wenn Ihr so denkt, ich persöhnlich finds Klasse und später habe ich auch Erinnerungen an die Zeit wenn WoW weg ist.b.z.w auch sich alles verändert!

Wie gesagt,die Dokumentierten Sachen, sind nur ein Teil des Porjektes,es werden noch gerenderte und verfilmte Aktion Movies kommen.So wie bei Warcraftmovies.com.DAs Projekt wird mehrer Formate haben:livestreams,Communityy events e.t.c.

Zu den Argument,es gibt Dinge die braucht keiner, sollte man lieber schreiben,es gibt DIE ICH NICHT BRAUCHE!Man kann nicht für Mehrheiten reden,den jeder Mensch ist anders!


----------



## Kalikass (30. Oktober 2010)

neues Intro am Start,wird gleich hochgeladen!


----------



## Skyre (30. Oktober 2010)

Mann Kalikass ich hab dich 2 ma angeschrieben blos du warst afk -.- naja damn wollte mit dir so quatschen ^^ hoffe ich erwische die das nächste ma oder sag einfach ob du dann online bist weil von den vids her biste immer um 23 uhr - 1 uhr online.

Ah noch wegen der Kritik ähm das mit dem selbst herausfinden ist das eine ja das stimmt blos jeder hat mal angefangen und braucht irgendwie und irgendwo hilfe dieser guid zeigt einfach alles und was mich einfach erstaunt du bist irgendwie ein Lexikon ja der boss droppt das der boss das alter schwede ich denke mir ich weiß nichma was ich gestern gegessen habe und du weißt alles ausm ff naja ich finds cool hast schon 2-3 abos bekommen werde bald noch meine kollegen von dir erzählen und dann besuchen wir dich ma und helfen uns gegenseitig 

Mach weiter so Digga ^^ Hauste rein und will jz pvp sehen hrhr und ja das mit pvp du als shadow hallo ^^ deine dots alleine hasse ich ^^ :=)

MfG

Skyre

PS: Hoffe ma der Name ist nich vergeben


----------



## Grushdak (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde mir das mal später anschauen.

Nur vorab würde ich Dir empfehlen, nicht das oben gepostete Bild so zu benutzen,
da es Urheberrechte verletzen könnte/ja sogar tut.


----------



## Kalikass (30. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das mal später anschauen.
> 
> Nur vorab würde ich Dir empfehlen, nicht das oben gepostete Bild so zu benutzen,
> da es Urheberrechte verletzen könnte/ja sogar tut.



danke für den Tipp,ich habe aber in wow forum ein link gefunden zu den Generator um sich so ein Bild zu erstellen, naja ich werde eh noch einiges umbauen^^


@t

meien Onlien Zeiten sind normal nachmittags bis späten Abend, habe nur die letzen 2 Tage viel bearbeitet und so


----------



## Kalikass (30. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yXfsO1R46WM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



es hat sich ein kleiner fehler in den Intro eingeschlichen,vieleicht findet Ihr den sogar^^,ich lade das morgen wieder neu up.


----------



## Polysorbate (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich find es super, evtl weil ich selber Priest zocke:-)
Solche Sachen schau ich mir ganz gern vor der Arbeit an, Kippe,Cappu´s und was zum entspannen und wach werden:-)
Ob man sowas braucht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden..

Ach,  geiles Intro:-)


----------



## Kalikass (30. Oktober 2010)

danke für dein feedback!


----------



## Scalptaker (30. Oktober 2010)

Hab den Fehler gefunden... Sei froh, das du das Wort nicht noch mit "F" statt mit "K" begonnen hast =D.

Nettes Video und das Intro ist sehr nice.


----------



## Feindflieger (30. Oktober 2010)

Kalikass schrieb:


> es hat sich ein kleiner fehler in den Intro eingeschlichen,vieleicht findet Ihr den sogar^^,ich lade das morgen wieder neu up.



Es sind sogar 2 Fehler.


----------



## Kalikass (30. Oktober 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Es sind sogar 2 Fehler.



echt welche denn noch? bin wohl zu überarbeitet,heute war ein harter Tag und ich wollte das Ding fertig habe^^


----------



## Feindflieger (30. Oktober 2010)

Kalikass schrieb:


> echt welche denn noch? bin wohl zu überarbeitet,heute war ein harter Tag und ich wollte das Ding fertig habe^^




Der Name des Servers und am Ende der weiter oben genannte.


----------



## Kalikass (30. Oktober 2010)

ah ja sehs jetzt danke noch, ich bin ein noooooobbbb^^
caranius^^achja, egal,sollte mal bischen mehr pause einlegen

das ist echt übel im Technik/Mathe bereich bin ich gut aber in Deutsch^^....egal


----------



## Nayomi (30. Oktober 2010)

epic intro =D <3

und was einige bemängeln wie z.b keine ahnung is das ne chips tüte die da raschelt manchmal ich weiss nich xD
aber finde das macht es persönlich klingt komisch is aber so xD es hebt sich dann einfach 
von professionellen video beiträgen wie bei buffed oder anderen seiten ab 
 da du bei einem video in den comments gefragt hast wer den vanion sei wenn dus noch nicht weisst =) hier Vanion.eu er macht auch viele wow videos aber eben trotzdem bissi anders als du aber er ist eben auch super sympatisch in seiner art videos zu machen =) und auch vanion möcht ich nicht mehr missen 

abwechslung braucht das land und ich danke dir Kalikass für deinen beitrag =)
mir macht es spass dir zuzusehen  leider hab ich kein youtube account sonst hätt ich dich längst aboniert =)


----------



## HolyTauren (30. Oktober 2010)

Nayomi schrieb:


> epic intro =D <3
> 
> und was einige bemängeln wie z.b keine ahnung is das ne chips tüte die da raschelt manchmal ich weiss nich xD
> aber finde das macht es persönlich klingt komisch is aber so xD es hebt sich dann einfach
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar das Vanion WoW-Videos schon viel länger macht als unser lieber Kalikass. Schau dir mal die Erste BuffedShow bzw hör dir den ersten BuffedCast an. Der Anfang ist immer schwer aber ich finde ihn jetzt schon um einiges sympatischer als Vanion!

Also Kalikass weiter so machst du echt super und ich hoffe das dein Projekt noch lange lebt


----------



## Kalikass (30. Oktober 2010)

so nun ist das Intro fertig....gute nacht:-)

@HolyTaure, danke für dein Feedback,ich hoffe auch das es lange lebt, das ist abhängig von Euchden ich mache das für die Leute dadraussen,klar auch für mich,aber wenn es andeeren gefällt und das Projekt wächst umso besser!Darum bitte ich Euch alle um Feedback, und wenn es Euch gefällt um Weiter empfehlungen!


----------



## hüls95 (30. Oktober 2010)

Echt geile Idee ;D
werde weitergucken


----------



## Kalikass (30. Oktober 2010)

so ihr lieben heute abend folgen weiter Aufnahmen, vieleicht seht ihr morgen wieder einiges in meinen Kanal:-)


----------



## MCBBOYIV (30. Oktober 2010)

Das Intro fand ich super gemacht nur wie schon @Figeffw schrieb ist alles irgend wie so bissele davon bissele davon halt ziemlich spontan und nen teil fehlt dan irgend wie aber sonst wirklich saubere arbeit nice nice


----------



## dreifragezeichen (30. Oktober 2010)

geiles intro *hut vor kalikass ab nimmt*


----------



## Kalikass (30. Oktober 2010)

MCBBOYIV schrieb:


> Das Intro fand ich super gemacht nur wie schon @Figeffw schrieb ist alles irgend wie so bissele davon bissele davon halt ziemlich spontan und nen teil fehlt dan irgend wie aber sonst wirklich saubere arbeit nice nice



ja da sist normal wenn man sowas noch nie gemach that, ich mache das erst seid 3 Tagen, ich sollt abe rjetzt auch kein N24 reporter erwarten.Ich entwickel mich schon noch und mache das gern spontan


----------



## Alion (30. Oktober 2010)

Sehr Nice. Gut finde ich, dass du jetzt noch zusätzlich ein paar Loreaspekte in die Videos mit eingebaut hast.
Dennoch gibt es ein paar Sachen die ich noch ändern würden.

1. Titel
Bis jetzt hast du im Titel immer z.b. Teil4 Part 1/2
Leider kann man hier nicht den Inhalt des Videos erahnen. Ich würde die Videos eher wie folgt benennen: *World of Warcraft - Kral von Razovern p1/2 Adventure with Kalikass HD1080p*
So weiss man was einem im Video erwartet.

2. Länge der Videos
Manchmal finde ich die Videos fast etwas zu lange. Ich würde es zudem gut finden, wenn du nicht die ganze Instanz zeigst sondern nur die Highlight. Bosse oder wenn ihr mal aus versehen zu viel pullt. Aber die ganze Zeit zuzuschauen wie ihr ein Trashmob nach dem anderen Umlegt wird mit der zeit etwas langweilig.
Zudem ist der Anfang des Videos immer sehr langwierig. Es wäre gut wenn du erst mit der Aufnahme anfängst wenn du gerade erst in die Instanz kommst und nicht schon wenn du dich anmeldest.

Aber ansonsten gefällt mir das ganze sehr gut.


----------



## Hornhautx (30. Oktober 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Sehr Nice. Gut finde ich, dass du jetzt noch zusätzlich ein paar Loreaspekte in die Videos mit eingebaut hast.
> Dennoch gibt es ein paar Sachen die ich noch ändern würden.
> 
> 1. Titel
> ...



Die Idee hatte ich auch und habe sie dann doch nicht gepostet da ich denke, dass die Videos sonst etwas zu kurz werden könnten oder beim schneiden gute Szenen verloren gehen könnten das ein oder andere mal. Außerdem will ich Kalikass beim Leveln zusehen und nicht seine Bosskills oder so etwas


----------



## Kalikass (31. Oktober 2010)

ok,ich gucke mal...also das mit den Titel namen,das ist was dran,da werde ich mal was ändern,zu den Aufnehmen,da suche ich noch mein weg um den größten teil der Zuschauer zufrieden zu stellen!


----------



## Alcois (31. Oktober 2010)

seiT, es heißt seit -> Zeit=seit, ist=seid


----------



## Luc - (31. Oktober 2010)

Kalikass ?

<3 :>

MfG Luc -


----------



## Kalikass (31. Oktober 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Kalikass ?
> 
> <3 :>
> 
> MfG Luc -



? :-) <:^^


----------



## Kenaga (31. Oktober 2010)

Kalikass schrieb:


> ? :-) <:^^



schläfst du denn nie?!^^

btw: Gute Arbeit.


----------



## Luc - (31. Oktober 2010)

Du bist toll 

Deine Videos sind Spitze, deine Stimme ist symphatisch, die persönlichen Geräusche (Chipstüte INC.  ) gefallen mir & deine Professionalität ist auch nice 

M O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O R E ! (!) 

MfG Luc -


----------



## Kalikass (31. Oktober 2010)

soo, gleich geht es weiter, in 2 h ca. könnt ihr weiter sehn,ihr lieben.


----------



## PrInCeX (31. Oktober 2010)

ratsorflank? ^.^


finde ist ne klasse idee sowas zu machen und auch gut umgesetzt.
dürfte ich fragen mit welchem programm du das ingame aufnimmst? ich suche schon länger verzweifelt anch so etwas und z.B schon "gamecam" etc. gefunden die aber alle entweder nach paar minuten abbrechen oder hängen


----------



## Kalikass (31. Oktober 2010)

PrInCeX schrieb:


> ratsorflank? ^.^



RaZOOOOOOORFlank^^ich habe denglisch probs:-)


----------



## Kalikass (31. Oktober 2010)

update:

Teil 5 part 1 ist on, youtube zick grade rum, ich lade die anderen Parts und Teil 6 noch hoch. Bitte bischen gedult!


----------



## Kalikass (31. Oktober 2010)

ok ich hoffe das geht jetzt. ich lade das up


----------



## Kalikass (1. November 2010)

so Probleme sind weg, youtube war heute wohl bockig:-)alles wie gewohnt jetzt in guter quali da. Viel Spass bei Teil 5 und 6.

Heute wird an die nächsten Teile gefeilt und es kommt ein Special noch!


----------



## k1nGsTiRe (1. November 2010)

Hat es mit einem anderem Browser geklappt?


----------



## Kalikass (1. November 2010)

ne das lag an youtube selbst,die haben sich gemeldet ,die meinten die haben derzeit probleme


----------



## k1nGsTiRe (1. November 2010)

Ah, achso, dann ist ja gut.


----------



## Cazor (1. November 2010)

Deine Stimme erinnert mich an einen User, der hier als HDMagosh angemeldet war und Starcraft Videos bei youtube eingestellt hatte


----------



## Kalikass (1. November 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Deine Stimme erinnert mich an einen User, der hier als HDMagosh angemeldet war und Starcraft Videos bei youtube eingestellt hatte



Ne ich bin Kalikass, apropo,deine signatur erinnert mich an was:-)


----------



## Gamer_93 (1. November 2010)

Deine videos sind echt der hammer, anfangs dacht ich mir nur, wasn das für einer der hat bestimmt nix drauf ... ^^

Aber nachdem ich mir deine Videos angeschaut habe, muss ich wirklich sagen: Hut ab!

So wie du erzählst und erklärst, find ich einfach Spitze. 

Für Neulinge in WoW ist das bestimmt eine sehr gute Hilfe. Weiter so!


Tante Edith flüstert mir, dass du mir durch deine Videos Bock auf nen Zwerg Priester gemacht hast


----------



## Kalikass (1. November 2010)

danke ja es gab so einige schon die sich Zwergen erstellt habe,ich glaube wenn das so weiter geht wird das ein Zwergen Server


----------



## Eyatrian (1. November 2010)

BITTE BITTE sprich es nicht "baffed" aus sonder so wie es sich gehört "baffd"


----------



## Kalikass (1. November 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> BITTE BITTE sprich es nicht "baffed" aus sonder so wie es sich gehört "baffd"



jawoll wird gemacht!


----------



## Eyatrian (1. November 2010)

aber sonst muss ich sagen echt nett gemacht mit den ganzen Geschichten und so =)


----------



## Cazor (1. November 2010)

Kalikass schrieb:


> Ne ich bin Kalikass, apropo,deine signatur erinnert mich an was:-)




ja mich auch.. warum in meiner Signatur jetzt cazor steht..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pectus (1. November 2010)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, aber ich hab da ein Problem.
Ich brauch mehr! Hochladen! Go go!


----------



## Kalikass (1. November 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> ja mich auch.. warum in meiner Signatur jetzt cazor steht..
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ne ich meinte damit das extrem viele diese Signatur aufmal haben, aber ganz im ernst mit HDMagosh habe ich nix am Hut


----------



## Kalikass (1. November 2010)

so Update,morgen gibt es wieder was zu sehn


----------



## Pectus (2. November 2010)

Mit diesem "Yeah" drücke ich meine Freude darüber aus.
Danke.


----------



## Kalikass (2. November 2010)

teil 7 ist online wir nähern uns den Special


----------



## Kalikass (2. November 2010)

es wird morgen ein teil on kommen mit cata pre event und auch ein teil wo im ts alle die am projekt teilnehmen mit reden!


----------



## Kalikass (3. November 2010)

So Ihr lieben in 2 Stunden sind 2 weitere Parts online, sogar ein Part wo ihr live Ts mithören könnt, und bischen die anderen kennengelernt!!!


----------



## jls13 (3. November 2010)

Sehr gut gemachte Videos, weiter so (:


----------



## Dabow (3. November 2010)

Klasse Projekt mein Lieber, gefällt mir sehr gut :-)

Mein Abbo hast du !

Viel Erfolg weiterhin und natürlich ganz viel spaß bei der Sache selbst.


----------



## Chirogue (4. November 2010)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> /push




/push ^.^


----------



## Kalikass (4. November 2010)

danke ihr gebt mir richtig Lust drauf noch merh zu machen!!


----------



## **ED** (4. November 2010)

Coole Idee

Ich denke des wird echt gut, werde mir die tage alles mal anschauen.

Alleine das Intro, da frage ich mich immer wie die Leute sowas hinbekommen =)


----------



## Desoka (4. November 2010)

Nice weiter so ...


----------



## jls13 (4. November 2010)

**ED** schrieb:


> Coole Idee
> 
> Ich denke des wird echt gut, werde mir die tage alles mal anschauen.
> 
> Alleine das Intro, da frage ich mich immer wie die Leute sowas hinbekommen =)



Stimmt schon, das ist gut.


----------



## EisblockError (4. November 2010)

Das Intro ist cool, bis auf das "Have fun etc." am Ende.

Das sollte man irgendwie anders machen.


----------



## Lokibu (4. November 2010)

Boah hört auf den Anzutreiben.. ich komme mit den Videos schauen nicht mehr nach... 

Aber ich finde das alle Videos super gemacht sind. 


Hab schon überlegt ob ich meinen Shamanen der gerade auf 60 ist rübertransferiere... aber bis dahin kommt bestimmt schon Cata raus und dann werde ich eh nen Worgen leveln wollen.  Dafür würde ich sogar extra auf dem Server anfangen, falls du da noch weiter produzierst.


----------



## Kalikass (4. November 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Boah hört auf den Anzutreiben.. ich komme mit den Videos schauen nicht mehr nach...
> 
> Aber ich finde das alle Videos super gemacht sind.
> 
> ...



falls ich da weiter produziere? Auf jeden fall, mit Cata geht das erst so richtig los, livestream, e.t.cRaids auschnitte live mit der comm....es kommt noch so vieles,aber habt gedult eins nach den anderen. Es wird regelmässig Ankündigungen geben!

Es wird gleich auf mein Kanal ein Announcment Video erscheinen mit wichtigen Infos!


@buffedteam, ich habe massig usernews geschreiben,könnt ihr die Veröffentlichen?

Edit: warum wurden meine usernews gelöscht?


----------



## madmurdock (5. November 2010)

Wenn ich so was erstellen würde, würde ich es als Art Guide aufbauen. Hab mir zwar nicht alle deine Vids angesehen, sondern nur die ersten 2, aber ich finde sie weder interessant für Anfänger, "mittlere", noch Profispieler. Man sieht ja quasi nur, wie du spielst und hey... Das kann man auch selbst machen.

Um die Sache ein wenig interessanter zu machen, würde ich genauer erklären, was du so machst, warum, Bosstaktiken, das Klassensystem etc erklären. In welcher Reihenfolge verwendest du die Skills usw. http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=129855 so was in der Art für Anfänger PvE halt. Teilweise hast du das zwar gemacht, aber gerade aufs Gameplay könnte man genauer eingehen.


----------



## Kalikass (5. November 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Wenn ich so was erstellen würde, würde ich es als Art Guide aufbauen. Hab mir zwar nicht alle deine Vids angesehen, sondern nur die ersten 2, aber ich finde sie weder interessant für Anfänger, "mittlere", noch Profispieler. Man sieht ja quasi nur, wie du spielst und hey... Das kann man auch selbst machen.
> 
> Um die Sache ein wenig interessanter zu machen, würde ich genauer erklären, was du so machst, warum, Bosstaktiken, das Klassensystem etc erklären. In welcher Reihenfolge verwendest du die Skills usw. http://www.warcraftm...w.php?id=129855 so was in der Art für Anfänger PvE halt. Teilweise hast du das zwar gemacht, aber gerade aufs Gameplay könnte man genauer eingehen.



erstmal danke für dein Feedback ,sowas brauche ich,
ich habe in den weiteren videos mehr erklärt, das mit den Bosstaktiken wird erst ab meinen livestreams udn raidvideos Interessant und die neuen Cata 5er Innis,den um ehrlich zu sein rusht man nur durch in den low Innis.Mechanik zum spielen wird auch ausgebaut da wird es auch extra videos geben.Ich hatte bisher ja noch nicht viele Talente,das wirkt langweilig genauso wenn ich den Endboss von Hügel erkläre der ist eher down bevor ich was erklären kann.

also das baut sich jetzt beimir so auf:

-ab den Höheren Innis, viel mehr Taktik

-die anderen leute werden viel von Ihrer Klasse erzählen

-Ich werde den Priester zerflücken,das heisst: viele Infos geben wenn ich mehr Talente habe

-Wenn die ersten Raids und die neuen 5er Innis kommen,wird es Story weiterhin geben,auch zu jeden Boss und der Instanz, komplette Taktiken und Teamtaktiken,Absprachen im Ts werden mitgefilmt

-genauso wie in den Livestream!


@all

huhu vielen danke leute, kleinen Ansage,gleich ist Teil oben, zudem wird am Wochenede viel Hochgeldaen, 2 Innis, quests, Vorstellung und pvp verprochen!


----------



## Kalikass (5. November 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Das Intro ist cool, bis auf das "Have fun etc." am Ende.
> 
> Das sollte man irgendwie anders machen.



das have fun kommt bald weg,da steht dann meine Hp Adresse!!


----------



## Bismerlo (5. November 2010)

Chillmon schrieb:


> Wie schlecht is das denn? In schlechter Video und Ton Qualität bringst du uns stotternd und unwissend uninteressante Informationen rüber. Wie wäs wenn du dir mal ein Leben suchst .
> 
> ps: typisch Allianz ( siehe Red Shirt Guy )



also , ich wundert mich eher warum du hier einen so unüberlegten flame loslässt... flamer wie du die darauf WARTEN irgendwas zu sagen , was den anderen doof da stehen lässt ( was in diesem fall NICHT geklappt hat) sollten sich RL besorgen...
naja Kali mach weiter so  freu mich auf weitere videos und .. mir gefällt es sehr gut das es so ausgewogen ist.. viele wollen ja NUR PvP oder NUR Inis.. aber mir gefällt das immer mal was neues abwechslungreiches dazu kommt  
Thumbs up


----------



## meitertot (5. November 2010)

Echt cccooolll gemacht 12/10


----------



## giorgios1993 (5. November 2010)

nC videos^^


----------



## Kalikass (5. November 2010)

Chillmon schrieb:


> Wie schlecht is das denn? In schlechter Video und Ton Qualität bringst du uns stotternd und unwissend uninteressante Informationen rüber. Wie wäs wenn du dir mal ein Leben suchst .
> 
> ps: typisch Allianz ( siehe Red Shirt Guy )



das ist genau das was ich in teil 1 part 1 meine^^auf ps bezogen

hm Hd 1080P schlechtes bild und ton? gibt sogar einige webseiten die voll viel user haben die schlechter quali liefern.

Kritik gern aber dann auch reife bitte.


----------



## Dattel (5. November 2010)

also ich finde echt super was du da machst....
ich hätte mir nicht die ganze zeit genommen das zu erklären und so....
also echt hut ab.....
wirklich klasse... =)


----------



## Cantharion (5. November 2010)

Ich finde die Videos cool, erinnert mich dran wie ich mit meinen Kumpels gezwinkt und nebenher im Skype geredet hab.


----------



## Kalikass (6. November 2010)

so ihr lieben, Arathibecken bg special ist in upload,es kommen noch quest special +weitere Instanzen dazu


----------



## Patrick20071 (6. November 2010)

Mal zu fidgetftw!  Hat man sich ne signtur erstellt und da alle möglichen equipteile anzuziehn mit man nen schön hohen gs hat wa? nice one t
/irnoie off

echt schlecht



Jetzt mal zum thema: Find ich ne gute aktion hier und intro ist dir super gelungen


----------



## revilo84 (6. November 2010)

Moin Kali,

erstmal echt respekt, für die ganze arbeit und mühe die du und deine mitstreiter in eurer/deine videos investiert.

gefällt mir wirklich gut, schöne infos zu den innis. Mich würde interessieren woher du die ganze zeit atm dafür nimmst!

Ansonsten echt TOP, welcher Teil ist arathi denn?

Gruß aus Schleswig-Holstein...mach weiter so^^


----------



## Kalikass (6. November 2010)

vielen dank für das feedback.Echt lieben dank


----------



## Luc - (6. November 2010)

Kalikass hats drauf *cheer*

MfG Luc -


----------



## Smeal (6. November 2010)

Also die Episode wo du ein Kral gehst is so langweilig, das Story gerede kann man auch während der Instanz machen. So schalten ich nach 1 min ab weil zu langweilig is.


----------



## Kalikass (6. November 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> Also die Episode wo du ein Kral gehst is so langweilig, das Story gerede kann man auch während der Instanz machen. So schalten ich nach 1 min ab weil zu langweilig is.



deswegen erzähle ich auch die story in der der Inni jetzt


----------



## Tschubai (7. November 2010)

Ich find deine Seite klasse und wünsche dir noch weiterhin viel Erfolg damit.....


----------



## Kalikass (16. November 2010)

neues Intro am Start





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yXfsO1R46WM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Melleri (17. November 2010)

Es wird Friendships geschrieben, aber ansonsten ist das Intro wirklich gut gelungen.


----------



## Xriss (17. November 2010)

sehr schon Kalikass bekommst von mir ein grosses Lob für die Arbeit. Hab mir mal die ersten 2 Teile angeschaut und muss sagen ich hätte auch wieder Lust einen neunen Char hochzuspielen . Man sieht auch das du wirklich Ahnung hast Videos zu drehen, schneiden etc. Die Auflösung der Videos ist mal genial sieht man nicht oft auf Youtube.

In diesem Sinne RESPEKT

mfg Xriss aka Reshka


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Hach Kali  Ich finds kein bisschen Schade, dass du nun Horde spielst.
Du bleibst Uns schließlich weiterhin erhalten.

Mir persönlich hättest du nichtmal eine Erklärung abliefern müssen.
Die Sache mit deinem besten Freund kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.

Ich würde nicht anders handeln ...


----------



## Kalikass (17. November 2010)

heute nacht gibt es weiteren Upload


----------



## Kalikass (18. November 2010)

weitere Teil befindet sich grade in Uploaddenkt dran das Youtube bischen braucht damit man das in Hd 1080p sehen kann!


----------



## dreifragezeichen (18. November 2010)

auf welchen server treibste dich nun rum kali? cirkel oder wo denn jetzt?


----------



## Stevesteel (18. November 2010)

nice Videos, weiter so


----------



## Kalikass (18. November 2010)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> auf welchen server treibste dich nun rum kali? cirkel oder wo denn jetzt?



ne KdV Horde


----------



## dreifragezeichen (18. November 2010)

cirkel nix mehr los? oder wie kam der sinneswandel? hatte das vergnügen mit dir dort ein paar worte zu wechseln.. nun juit dann muss ich auf kdv ein char erstellen und will nen inv in deiner gilde haben xd...


----------



## Kalikass (20. November 2010)

weiter uploads wieder da


----------



## Kalikass (20. November 2010)

teil 14 ist um 20 Uhr da


----------



## Problembeere (20. November 2010)

Hallo Kalikass 

Ich hab jetzt erst dieses Projekt gesehen und bin sehr fasziniert, mit welcher Ausdauer du das bisher umsetzt. Die Erfahrung kommt sicher noch mit der Zeit 
Schade, dass du oder besser ihr wieder zur Horde gewechselt habt! Als Ally hätte ich gerne noch mal mit euch angefangen, da ihr aber jetzt wieder Horde spielt reizt es mich nicht so wirklich dazuzustoßen, zumal mein Main auch Horde auf einem anderen Server ist und ich von dort nicht wegtransen möchte. Werde aber trotzdem das Projekt weiterhin verfolgen und wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß in der Gilde und beim Leveln, bzw. später auch raiden uswusw.

Da ihr ja schon auf dem Kult der Verdammten spielt wäre es doch vielleicht eine Idee, ein RP-Event zu veranstalten und das aufzunehmen, ist immerhin ein Rollenspielserver 

LG,
Beerchen


----------



## Kalikass (20. November 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Hallo Kalikass
> 
> Ich hab jetzt erst dieses Projekt gesehen und bin sehr fasziniert, mit welcher Ausdauer du das bisher umsetzt. Die Erfahrung kommt sicher noch mit der Zeit
> Schade, dass du oder besser ihr wieder zur Horde gewechselt habt! Als Ally hätte ich gerne noch mal mit euch angefangen, da ihr aber jetzt wieder Horde spielt reizt es mich nicht so wirklich dazuzustoßen, zumal mein Main auch Horde auf einem anderen Server ist und ich von dort nicht wegtransen möchte. Werde aber trotzdem das Projekt weiterhin verfolgen und wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß in der Gilde und beim Leveln, bzw. später auch raiden uswusw.
> ...



ja das wird auch es auch geben,ist in Planung sogar mit Gm Unterstützung!


----------



## PiaMarie (20. November 2010)

Hallo

Wie nun auf nen anderen Server bzw Horde...?Warum weshalb und wie kommst?#


Würde mich auf eine nett Antwort freuen von Dir...


----------



## Kalikass (21. November 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie nun auf nen anderen Server bzw Horde...?Warum weshalb und wie kommst?#
> 
> ...



ist alles in den videos erklärt


----------



## Kevman (25. November 2010)

Hey Wann kommen den die Neuen Videos ? hab alle deine Videos geguckt und finde es Super und nun Freu ich mich schon auf deine Nächsten Videos  

Würde mich freuen wenn Heute welche kommen würde 

MFG Kevman 

*
*


----------



## Kalikass (26. November 2010)

neue videos wieder da+ bearbeitetes Intro


----------



## Kevman (26. November 2010)

Sind super geworden echt nice von dir


----------



## Kalikass (27. November 2010)

Kevman schrieb:


> Sind super geworden echt nice von dir



danke freut mich:_)

weitere Teile sind jetzt in Upload!


----------



## Kalikass (27. November 2010)

so Teil 16,17 und 18 sind gleich da,viel Spass


----------



## Kalikass (29. November 2010)

und wieder was neues da:-) schaut rein und habt fun!


----------



## Kalikass (30. November 2010)

und wieder paar Uploads


----------



## 2ndsucks (30. November 2010)

"WHAT THE FUCK WAS WAR DAS DENN!?!?!?" ... Meine Ohren tun weh, danke -.-


----------



## Dominau (30. November 2010)

Kleiner Kritikpunkt:

Ich würde das Intro kürzen. Bei jedem Video den kompletten Trailer zu sehn nervt dann doch auch dauer.
Sonst super Videos. Weiter so. Spiele gerade selber einen Priester hoch, deshalb verschling ich deine Videos
so zusagen 

Gruß.


----------



## str8fromthaNebula (30. November 2010)

jo coole idee werd dich mal box'n und abo'n,selbe name bei YT


----------



## Kalikass (1. Dezember 2010)

dankr fürs feedback,wenn deine Ohren Wehtun solltest du dir neue Ohrmuschel kaufen!


----------



## Talin78 (1. Dezember 2010)

Aha. Und dafür erstellst dir extra ein Buffed Account um das zu posten? Armselig. Dem einen gefallen die Videos andere halt nicht. Ist jedem seine Sache. So schlecht sind sie ja nun nicht und der TE hat eben sein Spaß daran sowas zu machen.


----------



## Gesamteindruck (1. Dezember 2010)

Ja, weil ich auf meinem Ursprünglichen Buffed-Account keine Schreibrechte mehr habe.
Aber das musste ich einfach mal loswerden


----------



## Wolverrive (2. Dezember 2010)

> mich würde Interssieren wie Du deine Schuhe zumachst!



solang darf er auf youtube nicht hochladen, musst schon auf nen livestream hoffen oder das mutti ins bild kommt. 


btt: mach weiter, allein die tutorials sinds wert wenn man sich dafür interessierst.


----------



## sympathisant (2. Dezember 2010)

mit nem hammer auf den kopf hauen ... würd ich dir gern mal bei zusehen ...


----------



## Qwalle (2. Dezember 2010)

Gesamteindruck schrieb:


> Ja, weil ich auf meinem Ursprünglichen Buffed-Account keine Schreibrechte mehr habe.



wundert glaube ich keinen ...


/push für den TE =)


----------



## Anusanna (2. Dezember 2010)

BTT Kalikass, nicht einschlafen! Uppen, uppen, uppen...


----------



## sh4d0w (2. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir jetzt ma ein paar Vids angeschaut und kann nur sagen: Weiter so
Macht echt Laune zu zuschaun x)


----------



## Kalikass (2. Dezember 2010)

so ab 23 Uhr, sind 3 weitere Teile und ein neus intro online


----------



## Kalikass (3. Dezember 2010)

teile sind nun online viel Spass beim gucken!


----------



## Kalikass (4. Dezember 2010)

wieder was online!


----------



## Kalikass (5. Dezember 2010)

und wieder was up


----------



## Night2010 (19. Dezember 2010)

Wo ist den der Kanal hin?


----------



## Dominau (19. Dezember 2010)

Schade, wollte mir grad die neuen Videos anschauen. Jetzt ist der Kanal wohl weg.

Gibts einen bestimmten Grund dafür, Kali?


----------



## Malis23 (19. Dezember 2010)

> WoW mal anders,live dabei sein




und wenn ich selber zocke ist es 'ne aufzeichnung?


----------



## Tardok (19. Dezember 2010)

Schade, Kanal wurde geschlossen 
Bitte um Stellungnahme des TE


----------



## imbaaapala (19. Dezember 2010)

GC abgelaufen? Gebannt? Schade! =(


----------



## Lokibu (20. Dezember 2010)

Also ich glaube, dass er einfach den Account auf Youtube geschlossen hat. Insbesondere da auch sein Char nicht mehr existiert 

Also nicht immer gleich von Bann und so einen Quatsch reden. Youtube bannt keinen, sondern löscht die Filme die gegen Copyright verstossen. Ein Bann kann auch möglich sein, aber die Gründe dafür dürften jeden bekannt sein. Diese Gründe liefert Kalikass aber nicht.

Jedenfalls gibt es den Char in dieser Form nicht mehr. Es gibt jetzt einen Druiden der Kalikass heißt, aber ob es dieselbe Person ist, steht in den Sternen.

P.S: Wenn jemand erzählt in seinem Filmchen, was er alles vorhat und das jedesmal, dann bin ich zu 90% sicher, dass derjenige das Projekt schnell wieder aufgeben wird. Denn man weckt Erwartungen, die man eventuell nicht Erfüllen kann. Dann gibt es Zeiten wo man keine Lust hat und muss sich eventuell ausreden dafür einfallen lassen. Dann kommen echte Realprobleme und keiner glaubt einem.. naja bis man keine Lust mehr hat. 

Aus diesem Grund hatte ich am Anfang des Projektes auch gesagt, dass wenn er denn in Cataclysm noch weiter macht ich einen Worgen hätte erstellt.  Aber so wie es aussieht, wird es wohl keine weiteren Videos unter dem Namen Kalikass geben. Das hat er ja auch in seinem letzten Video gesagt. Weiter hat er gesagt, dass er eine Coop. machen möchte... naja usw. 

Da es dazu auch keine Stellungnahme gibt.. weder in der Gilde, noch irgendwo anderster, kann man davon ausgehen, dass das Projekt tod ist.


----------



## Lornorr (22. Dezember 2010)

das wäre sehr schade, mir hats gefallen.


----------



## Issaac91 (22. Dezember 2010)

Wieso löscht du dein YouTube Konto du Pilz? xD 

Sry habe die vorriegen Posts nicht gelesen


----------



## roflkopter95 (22. Dezember 2010)

Wie
Heisst dein you tube acc find deine seite net würd deine vids gernw malnangucken


----------



## Night2010 (23. Dezember 2010)

roflkopter95 schrieb:


> Wie
> Heisst dein you tube acc find deine seite net würd deine vids gernw malnangucken



Lesen kannste schon was über dir steht oder?


----------



## MoejoDE (23. Dezember 2010)

Naja, eine Stellungnahme hätte ich ihm schon zugetraut. Aber einfach ab und davon, naja. Weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. Wenn es wirklich einschneidende Erlebnisse gab, dann kann ich das ganze ja verstehen. Aber ich glaube, dass man dann einfach das Projekt für eine Zeit ruhen lässt und sich nicht die Zeit dann dafür nimmt Account und Charakter zu löschen. 

Schade darum, es war des öfteren nette Aufnahmen dabei. So richtig überrascht hat es mich dennoch nicht. Deckt sich leider zu sehr mit dem was ein ominöser Youtube User Wochen vorher in das Youtube Profil schrieb was er darauf auch löschen ließ.


----------



## Night2010 (24. Dezember 2010)

MoejoDE schrieb:


> Naja, eine Stellungnahme hätte ich ihm schon zugetraut. Aber einfach ab und davon, naja. Weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. Wenn es wirklich einschneidende Erlebnisse gab, dann kann ich das ganze ja verstehen. Aber ich glaube, dass man dann einfach das Projekt für eine Zeit ruhen lässt und sich nicht die Zeit dann dafür nimmt Account und Charakter zu löschen.
> 
> Schade darum, es war des öfteren nette Aufnahmen dabei. So richtig überrascht hat es mich dennoch nicht. Deckt sich leider zu sehr mit dem was ein ominöser Youtube User Wochen vorher in das Youtube Profil schrieb was er darauf auch löschen ließ.



Was stand den da?

Ich denke mal eher, das er damit Geld machen wollte, deswegen auch das Spendenkonto.


----------



## Herzul501 (26. Dezember 2010)

g


----------



## Herzul501 (26. Dezember 2010)

[TEXT]


----------



## Tikume (26. Dezember 2010)

Und so wurde aus einem langweiligen Wow-Video eine annehmbare Foren-Soap :>


----------



## Kartonics (26. Dezember 2010)

Herzul501 schrieb:


> [TEXT]



habe ein video von dem gehört und fand es gleich kacke


----------



## Grushdak (26. Dezember 2010)

Herzul501 schrieb:


> Full


Leute Deiner Art haben hier nix verloren!

/gemeldet & bye 

ps. Eigentlich kann man hier auch dicht machen ...


----------



## Herzul501 (26. Dezember 2010)

joar dicht machen wäre nice und leute wie ich? rassist ! nein spaß aba wegen sowas melden und die buffed leute nerven naja aus meiner sicht haben solche leute hier nix zusuchen aba was hab ich schon zu sagen


----------



## Death the Kid (26. Dezember 2010)

Herzul501 schrieb:


> joar dicht machen wäre nice und leute wie ich? rassist ! nein spaß aba wegen sowas melden und die buffed leute nerven naja aus meiner sicht haben solche leute hier nix zusuchen aba was hab ich schon zu sagen



Rassist?Nimms mir nicht übel,aber du scheinst wohl nicht so helle zu sein?
Auf jeden fall scheint der TE einen Fehler bezüglich eurer Gilde gemacht zu haben
und deinen Frust kann man irgendwie noch nachvollziehen aber man muss es nicht
überspitzen,außerdem was willst du jetzt schon machen?

Wobei als Stalker kannst du es ja mal versuchen,am besten du schreibst noch deinen
Namen in deine Signatur.


----------



## Herzul501 (26. Dezember 2010)

erstmal war das n scherz mit rassist wer lesen kann ist im vorteil und stalken ne las ma bin doch net rose Oo


----------



## Thoor (26. Dezember 2010)

Herzul501 schrieb:


> erstmal war das n scherz mit rassist wer lesen kann ist im vorteil und stalken ne las ma bin doch net rose Oo



Du hast vorallem ziemlich brachial einen an der Klatsche kleiner. Lern erstmal Sätze richtig zu bilden.


----------



## Herzul501 (26. Dezember 2010)

ja herr lehrer wird gemacht herr lehrer ihnen passiert sowas ja nie herr lehrer mein gott geh weinen ...


so jetzt close pls


----------



## Thoor (26. Dezember 2010)

Made my day.


----------



## Kartonics (26. Dezember 2010)

Herzul501 schrieb:


> ja herr lehrer wird gemacht herr lehrer ihnen passiert sowas ja nie herr lehrer mein gott geh weinen ...
> 
> 
> so jetzt close pls



sagst du mir wieviele verwarnungen du durch diese komentare im thread hier bekommst?


----------



## Hunter12345 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

schon ziemlich komisch, dass das Projekt beendet und die Gilde gelöscht wurde. Naja, er hat ja immer in den Videos von Raids/PVP/Events geredet. Das wird wohl nichts mehr, die Videos waren jedoch ganz gut gemacht.


----------



## MoejoDE (26. Dezember 2010)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Was stand den da?
> 
> Ich denke mal eher, das er damit Geld machen wollte, deswegen auch das Spendenkonto.



Sinngemäß stand da, dass er sich damals bei seinen WoW Bekanntschaften mit der Begründung verabschiedet hat, dass es ihm so schlecht ginge und er in die Psychiatrie geht. Ungefährer Wortlaut: "von wegen psychiatrie und ich bin so fertig, sieht man ja". Habe es mir öfter durchlesen müssen um den Zusammenhang zu verstehen, da ich dachte die Person beziehe sich auf einen der anderen Gästebuch-Schreiber. Aber da war ja nix. Nachdem er es dann kommentarlos entfernte war die Sache klar. 

Ist aber alles ohne Gewähr. Der User kann auch herum gespinnt haben. Nur deckt sich das jetzt eben wieder.


----------



## Firun (26. Dezember 2010)

So leute, das ist mir zu viel Bla Bla hier für meinen Geschmack, deshalb CLOSE


----------

